# Wie schön blüht uns der Maien...



## Limnos (1. Mai 2014)

Während die Teichmitte nur langsam "in die Pötte kommt",  ist ringsherum die Natur "explodiert" Hier nun eine Auswahl von Blüten, die ich heute in meinem Garten aufgenommen habe. 

Maiblueten Photos by Obergolding | Photobucket


----------



## pema (1. Mai 2014)

Hallo Wolfgang,
die Nr. 17 ist doch ein gelber __ Scheinmohn-oder?
Ich habe mir da schon öfter Samenkapseln vom Nachbarn geklaut ( meine Güte, bei dem wuchern die in jeder Ecke) und bei mir in den Schattenbereich gestreut. Ist leider nie etwas geworden. Gibt es da Besonderheiten zu beachten?
Petra


----------



## Goldkäferchen (1. Mai 2014)

Hallo,
auch von mir ein paar Bilder, alles blüht wunderschön.
Hallo, Petra
Ich habe mir da schon öfter Samenkapseln vom Nachbarn geklaut ( meine Güte, bei dem wuchern die in jeder Ecke) und bei mir in den Schattenbereich gestreut. Ist leider nie etwas geworden. Gibt es da Besonderheiten zu beachten?
Petra[/QUOTE]
__ Mohn liebt leichte sandige Erde und volle Sonne. Vielleicht ist es bei Dir zu schattig.
LG
Goldkäferchen.


----------



## samorai (1. Mai 2014)

Holla!
Bin doch immer wieder erstaunt über diesen "Vorsprung", meine __ Kugelblumen brechen gerade erst auf (berliner Raum) und von __ Iris gibt es gerade mal Knospen -Bildung.

Goldkäferchen, wie heißt der Busch in der oberen Foto-Reihe ( Mitte)? 

Gruß Ron!


----------



## Goldkäferchen (2. Mai 2014)

Hallo, Ron
Die ersten 2 Bilder ist eine Baumpäonie (Pfingstrose), das gelbe Polster ist Bergsteinkraut (Allyssum), blüht schon mehrere Jahre, kannst Du selbst aussäen, am besten für Steingärten, sonnig, liebt kalkhaltigen  Boden, 4. Bild ist __ Akelei und das letzte Bild Zierlauch.
Was macht übrigens Dein __ Oleander? Ich hab meinen leider "entsorgt". War voller Läuse und nicht mehr zu retten 
Grüße Goldkäferchen


----------



## pema (2. Mai 2014)

Hallo Goldkäferchen,
wenn es die Pflanze ist, die ich meine, dann wäre es eine Meconopsis-Art. Die lieben es auch schattig und mit humosem Boden
petra


----------



## Limnos (2. Mai 2014)

Hallo Petra

Es ist Meconopsis cambrica. Ich kann Dir leider auch keine fundierten Tipps geben. Bei mir "tun sie es auch" von selbst. Ich weiß nur, dass der Klatschmohn ein Lichtkeimer ist, weshalb er in dichten, fetten Wiesen auch zu Grunde geht, wogegen er auf Äckern ideale Bedingungen findet. Ich würde die Samen mal in Töpfen unter verschiedenen Bedinungen wie Licht, Wärme und Feuchtigkeit keimen lassen.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Springmaus (2. Mai 2014)

Hallo,
ja der Mai ist eigendlich der schönste Monat


----------



## Tanny (25. Mai 2014)

kaum hat es zwei Nächte geregnet und tagsüber die Sonne heiß gebrannt und schon sieht es hier so aus


----------



## Tanny (25. Mai 2014)




----------

